# Karzai Says Maybe Not



## tomahawk6 (4 Apr 2010)

Maybe not to the planned offensive in Kandahar this summer. I dont see Afghanistan ending well I am afraid.



> KANDAHAR -- Afghan President Hamid Karzai on Sunday took another step away from the international coalition supporting him, suggesting NATO's massive Kandahar province summer offensive may not go ahead.
> 
> At a fractious "jirga" meeting of about 2,000 tribal elders, politicians and citizens from Kandahar province and neighbouring provinces, Mr. Karzai asked those assembled if they were worried about the operation, expected to be NATO's largest-yet in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2010)

This isn't the first time he's played to his domestic audience with the "I'm my own man, not a puppet" messaging.

I remember a saying about being careful about what you wish for.....


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Apr 2010)

bang on tony you got that right
                   scoty b


----------

